#  Krankheiten >  Rheumatische Erkrankungen >   Schmerzen im Sprunggelenk >

## Grauer Wolf

Wünsche erst mal ein freundliches Hallo zusammen.  
Röntgen-Diagnose: spornartige Ansatztendinitis re. AS/OSG-Arthrose re.  Z.n. 2facher Fraktur im Kindesalter, Ballenhohlfuß beiderseits mt. med.  Abkipptendenz bds.  
Achja, eine Zyste hätt sich auch noch gebildet. 
Behandlung: Lederkorkeinlagen, und bei starken Schmerzen Diclofenac 
Jetzt mal kurz zu meiner Geschichte. Hab mir 2x den rechten Knöchel  gebrochen, erstes mal mit 5 (vom Sofa gefallen) später mit 17Jahren  (Sport), Jeweils Gips und fertig. Als Fußballer hatt ich damals nach  jedem Spiel leichte Schmerzen, die meist 1 bis 2 Tage anhielten. Während  der Belastung war immer alles O.K. Dies zog sich bis zum Karriereende  mit 28 Jahren so hin. Vom Wehrdienst wurde ich zwischenzeitlich wieder  nach Hause geschickt, der damalige Arzt meinte nur, daß wenn ich mal 60  wär, gäbs dann Probleme - Er sollte recht haben, obwohl ich es  eigentlich nie wahr haben wollte. 
Nun: Ich spule seit vielen Jahren jährlich ca. 6000 Km mit dem Radl  runter und im Winterhalbjahr ca. 500 Lauf-Km, d.h. sehr schnelles Gehen  und zwischenduch etwas joggen, habe über die Jahre gelernt auf den  Körper zu hören, obwohl nach dem Fußball im Sprunggelenk nie mehr  Schmerzen aufgetreten sind. Nur ein einziges mal 1983; Bin mit nem  Wohnmobil nach Jugoslawien gedüst und merkte sehr bald, die ungewohnte  Gaspedalstellung tut mir nicht gut, und ich mußte mich tatsächlich nach  dem Urlaub eine Woche krank schreiben lassen, konnte den Fuß nimmer  abrollen, verbunden mit starken Schmerzen. Danach, seit jetzt knapp 30  Jahren wieder alles bestens. 
Aber: Das selbe Übel trifft mich nun seit gut 2 Monaten - starke  Abrollschmerzen und nach wenigen Tagen ist alles wieder gut, ich kann  über Stock und Stein laufen, und wie aus heiterem Himmel dann wieder der  Schmerz, ist echt verrückt. Habe nun den Schongang eingelegt, mach nur  noch kurze Spaziergänge, mal sehen, in 4 Wochen steht ein MRT Termin an,  bin mal gespannt............ :Huh?:

----------


## Grauer Wolf

Die letzten Tage waren super, war am Sonntag ( 05.03.12) ca. 1,5 Stunden sportlich unterwegs, null Probleme auch auf  Waldwegen, die nicht gerade eben waren. Und heute Dienstag immer noch alles gut, bis 13Uhr, dann plötzlich ein minimales "Einsacken" währen der Arbeit. Ich wußte, was jetzt kommt - innerhalb einer Viertelstunde  schwillt das Gelenk an, schmerzt natürlich, selbst im Ruhezustand. Das zieht sich nun wieder 3 - 5 Tage so hin, dann ist wieder gut. Kann das etwa ein "freies loses Knochenstückchen" sein, hat da niemand Erfahrung ?  Ich weiß, es bringt mir auch keine Besserung, aber evtl. doch etwas zusätzliches Wissen. Die Achillessehne isses jedenfalls nicht, in diesem Bereich da hinten tut nix weh........ :Cry:

----------


## josie

Hallo Grauer Wolf!  

> Kann das etwa ein "freies loses Knochenstückchen" sein, hat da niemand  Erfahrung ?  Ich weiß, es bringt mir auch keine Besserung, aber evtl.  doch etwas zusätzliches Wissen.

 Du weißt, daß das reine Spekulation ist, natürlich könnte es eine Gelenkmaus sein, es könnte aber auch sein, daß das Gelenk "Spiel" hat, also nicht stabil ist, weil z.B. Band/Bänder gerissen sind.
Ein MRT kann dir da Sicherheit bringen.
LG Josie

----------


## Grauer Wolf

Naja, an "Spiel" will ich nun nicht glauben, das hätte der Orthopäde garantiert gemerkt, zumal auch der Befund nichts davon erzählt. Das Gelenk ist nicht mehr jungfräulich, klaro mit bald 60 Jahren, Arthrose hat er ja bereits sehen können, doch ich bezweifle halt, daß die Schmerzen aus dieser Ecke kommen. Arthroseschmerzen äussern sich doch eher als Morgensteifigkeit, hab da aber null Ahnung. Dazu noch, vor 30 Jahren die Fahrt im Wohnmobil - Schmerzen nur infolge einer ungewohnten Gaspedalstellung, das ist doch nicht normal  :Cry:   
Und danach wieder 30 Jahre völlige Ruhe, der geduldige Mitleser denkt, der Mann hat sie wohl nicht Alle.......   :Shocked:

----------


## Grauer Wolf

So, die letzten Tage waren gut, Sonntag wieder kanappe 2 Stunden im Wald unterwegs, keine Probleme. Dann aber heute: Bin dieses Jahr das erste mal mit dem Fahrrad zur Arbeit, kam grade mal 5 Km, dann plötzlich fängt der Knöchel an zu schmerzen, nach weiteren 2 Km ging nix mehr. Die restlichen 7 Km konnt ich nur noch mit dem linken Fuß bewältigen, das ging auch nur weil die Strecke keine Steigungen hat und natürlich nur mit Klickpedalen. Arbeiten ist praktisch unmöglich, ließ mich gleich vom Chef nach Hause fahren. 
Noch 14 Tage, dann endlich MRT und hoffentlich wissen was "Sache" ist, sonst............ :Shocked:

----------


## Grauer Wolf

Oh nein, MRT hat nicht statt gefunden, der Radiologe hatte in Der Familie einen Todesfall, der Termin verschiebt sich um weitere 4 Wochen. Bei mir gibts immer noch keine Besserung, fast täglich schwillt der Knöchel an, mal mehr, mal weniger.................

----------


## Grauer Wolf

Hatte heute MRT, hier mal die Diagnose, evtl. kann mir es ja jemand mal etwas verständlicher erklären. 
Befund:
Subchondrale Zysten im zentralen Anteil der Talusrolle sowie am ventralen Rand der Tibia mit umschriebenem Aufbrauch des Gelenkknorpels. Übriger Gelenkknorpel erhalten. Osteophytäre Anbauten am ventralen Gelenkspalt. Unauffällige Darstellung des unteren Sprunggelenks. Narbige Verdickung des Ligamentum talufibulare anterius sowie Verschmächtigung des Ligamentum calcaneofibulare bei erhaltener Kontiniutät. Ligamentum talofibulare posterius und Ligamentum deltoideum intakt. Vorderes und hinteres Syndesmosenband erhalten. Unauffällige Darstellung der lateralen Peronäus und medialen Flexorensehnen. Achillessehne und Calcaneus regelrecht.  
Beurteilung:
Arthrose im oberen Sprunggelenk mit umschriebener Chondropathie Grad 3-4. Zustand nach alter Aussenbanddistorsion. Ansonsten weitgehend unauffälliger MRT-Befund des rechten Sprunggelenks.  
Jemand ne qualifizierte Meinung hierzu, wäre   :Cool:  
Vielen Dank.

----------


## Grauer Wolf

War mit meinen MRT-Befund in einer Sportklinik, nachdem der Orthopäde nicht mal imstande war die CD mit den Bildern ins Laufwerk einzulegen. Stattdessen nur den Radiologen-Bericht gelesen: Ihr Gelenk ist kaputt, ja kaputt.  
Manche Ärzte sind wirklich fehl am Platz, sorry, aber es ist die Wahrheit und die darf man sagen !!!  
Nun ist die Lage so, der Klinik-Chirurg meinte, man kann arthroskopisch keine Verbesserung erreichen, ich muß mich wohl oder übel mit dem Leiden abfinden, bei Schmerzen eben eine Tablette nehmen. Natürlich ist dieser Zustand nicht zufriedenstellend, aber ein Gelenkersatz sei noch nicht ratsam, solange sich noch keine Ruhe/Nachtschmerzen einstellen. Jedenfalls werd ich kämpfen, versuchen über eine weiterhin gesunde Einstellung usw. noch lange mein Gelenk zu behalten.  :Smiley:  
Meinen geliebten Stehberuf  (knapp 45Jahre) werd ich wohl bald zu den Akten legen, schade, hätt gerne noch 5 Jahre rangehängt..........

----------


## Grauer Wolf

So, nach nun weiteren 8 Monaten kann ich nur sagen: Mir gehts wieder richtig gut !!! Mache im Grunde wieder "Alles" wie zuvor, meine geliebten sonntäglichen 20Km -Läufe, ganz selten zwickts mal etwas, dann mach ich eben den Rest bis nach Hause in normalem Gehen. Diclo sind für die Katz, brauch ich nicht. Mein Orthopäde schüttelt nur den Kopf, er mag nicht glauben, daß man mit einem derartigen Knorpelschaden überhaupt noch längere schmerzfreie Etappen laufen kann. Hab auch nochmals 10 Kg abgespeckt, also jetzt grade noch 71 Kg bei 1,83m das tut echt gut. Nahrungstechnisch viel Reis und Hirsegerichte, viel Rettichsalate und täglich ein TL Ackerschachtelhalm (flüssig), ganz wichtig, das Produkt will ich nicht nennen, kann man ergoogeln, kostet in der Bucht 13€uro, langt für 4 Wochen.

----------


## Hotte

Wünche dir alle gute ich hoffe das es so bleibt.

----------

